# FRP Adhesive Suggestions



## DavidG19 (Sep 10, 2005)

What kind of adhesive do you guys use to glue FRP to dywall? 

brand?, 1 part?, 2 part mix?, tubes?, troweled? buckets?

Thanks for your advise!


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

i like to use frp glue. :thumbsup:
trowel on i is a better way to install it as it glues every inch of the panel.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

I use liquid nails for ftp.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

Snobnd said:


> I use liquid nails for ftp.


thats the stuff!:thumbsup:

plan on throwing away the trowel when your done


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

chris klee said:


> plan on throwing away the trowel when your done


And your clothes. :whistling


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

that's what I did last week

Edit: 1 bucket = 10 sheets


----------



## DeBergo (Nov 8, 2009)

Same thing I use. Man I was a mess lol


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

FRP adhesive troweled seems to work well:thumbup:

..Liquid Nails squirted on and sort of troweled worked also..:thumbup:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Just had my first frp experience a few weeks ago. It was a remodel in a restraunt. I had to remove and insert new 9' panels into existing walls where we changed doors,electric and plumbing.

It was like hanging on to a big wet noodle full of glue! :laughing:

The contractor told me to just get some tubes of liquid nails  But I picked up a bucket of frp adhesive and troweld it on. (It's water base.)

Put up 8 sheets and glad I picked up that bucket.:thumbsup:

I see now that FRP is the first step in the wall finish schedule and installation would be easier.

If I ever do it again I now know what I'm up against.


----------



## C.StichCon (Apr 4, 2011)

A little trick is to tape up the trowel with painters tape except for the teeth. Makes cleanup a breeze as you just remove the tape and are left with just a little glue on the teeth to clean. :thumbsup:


----------

